# My laptop screen has a yellowish orange tint on it. what happened?



## LandonW.

I have a HP Pavilion - 15-au158nr LAPTOP. Earlier this week, I turned on my laptop, and I noted a fine line of yellowish-orange tint in the bottom side of the screen. that night, I turned my laptop upside down, and in the morning, the yellow tint at the top of my screen. Then, when I turned my computer right-side up, and let it sit there for a few minutes, the orange tint went to back to the bottom of the screen again. I asked my friends and they said it was a burn in, but burn ins only stay at one spot, and my tint moves around. anyone have any idea on what is happening?? 

please help. Greatly Appreciate it!!:smile::smile:

feel free to ask for more information if needed.


----------



## DBCooper

Hi there,

Googling the specs of your computer, it looks like your laptop has an HDMI port. When you can, connect a spare working monitor to your computer via HDMI. Then see if the issue happens on the spare monitor.

I am thinking either your laptop LCD screen or integrated video card has gone bad. If the yellow-orange tint happens on the spare monitor, it's possible that the integrated video card on your laptop has gone bad. If not, it's possible that your laptop LCD screen has gone bad. I have a feeling the culprit is with your laptop LCD screen.

How long have you had this laptop may I ask? Have you had this laptop less than one year? If so, laptops have a one-year LIMITED WARRANTY. Assume you had this laptop less than one year, I recommend contacting the manufacturer and have them repair the laptop for your via warranty repair. The rep will either send a tech out to you or ship you a box, in which, you will have to ship your laptop to their repair center.

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## LandonW.

DBCooper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Googling the specs of your computer, it looks like your laptop has an HDMI port. When you can, connect a spare working monitor to your computer via HDMI. Then see if the issue happens on the spare monitor.
> 
> I am thinking either your laptop LCD screen or integrated video card has gone bad. If the yellow-orange tint happens on the spare monitor, it's possible that the integrated video card on your laptop has gone bad. If not, it's possible that your laptop LCD screen has gone bad. I have a feeling the culprit is with your laptop LCD screen.
> 
> How long have you had this laptop may I ask? Have you had this laptop less than one year? If so, laptops have a one-year LIMITED WARRANTY. Assume you had this laptop less than one year, I recommend contacting the manufacturer and have them repair the laptop for your via warranty repair. The rep will either send a tech out to you or ship you a box, in which, you will have to ship your laptop to their repair center.
> 
> Hope everything works out well for you.


Hi DBCooper,

I bought this laptop last Thanksgiving. I connected my laptop via HDMI to the tv, and the screen was fine, so its probably LCD screen. but I only had the laptop for less than a year, and i have a older hp laptop (which I have for 7 ears now) that does not have this problem


----------



## spunk.funk

If you have bought this computer within the last year, then it is under warranty. Click this link https://support.hp.com/us-en/checkwarranty and input the serial # to check the warranty status, if under warranty, send it back to HP for a free replacement.


----------



## LandonW.

JUST TALKED WITH hp COMPANY. THEY ARE SHIPPING A BOX HERE FOR MY LAPTOP FOR WARRENTY REPAIR.


----------



## DBCooper

Hi there,

I want to elaborate and say that the length of how long you have a computer doesn't determine the life of the computer parts within the computer.

I've dealt with computers that lasted 5yrs or more without parts failing. On the contrary, I've fixed client computers where they only had the computer for 1yr or less, 2yrs or less, and parts(e.g. Hard Drive) within the computer has already failed.

Good thing the computer is under warranty. The manufacturer should fix the computer via warranty repair.

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------

